# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  Pinkbike gibts jetzt auch als Magazin

## Killuha

Pinkbike als Magazin!

www.pinkbike.com/news/pinkbik...ches-2011.html

Erste Ausgabe gibts im Juni 2011

Greets Killuha!













PS: April April!  :Big Grin:

----------

